# Base for Lifetime (plastic) storage shed



## proofer

I'm going to have an 8 x 10 Lifetime storage shed put in the backyard. Is there anything that I can use as a base besides concrete? Will setting this on level ground be okay? Or will the plastic floor finally give way on level ground? How about leveling sand or something like that?


----------



## 47_47

What does the manufacturer of the shed allow for the base for a lifetime warrantee? If you don't care about the warrantee, I'd set it on a base of compacted 0 & 1 limestone topped with setting sand. Make sure that there is sufficient grade to prevent water from sitting under the shed and possibly freezing. Also install an edging so water cannot erode your base and create voids under the floor.


----------



## proofer

Sorry, but I should have been a little more specific. The brand of this storage shed is called Lifetime. I threw that in so maybe you knew of the type of material that it is constructed of. It's similar to a storage shed made by Rubbermaid (where the top and sides are a type of heavy-duty plastic; the floor a type of "giveable" spongy hard rubber). There's no wood involved. And since the floor is made of a heavy-duty rubber-like material that gives when you walk on it, I'm just wondering if the floor will eventually break up if the floor is not sitting directly on a concrete foundation. After reading the little more detail that I just gave above, do you still think that limestone and setting sand will give the floor a firm-enough foundation to protect the flooring from breaking up?


----------



## rjniles

I have a similar shed that I put up several years ago. It is on a small slope so I did not want to use a compacted base (too much grading and worry from erosion).

I built a frame of PT 2 by 6's (5' by 8 feet - size of shed)on 16 inch centers. Raised frame to level and attached to PT 4by4's ay each corner with lag bolts. Posts are set on pier blocks (no frost in my area). I set 2 additional posts on the 8 foot sides. Front posts are about 8" tall the rear posts are about 14" tall. Total 6 posts and pier blocks. I then covered frame with PT 1/2 inch plywood. Set vinyl floor on this platform and put up shed.

As a side note - I had moved this shed from another property where it was set on level ground and the floor felt squishy as you walked on it.


----------



## jclaborn

If you are unable to use a concrete slab, Lifetime Products recommends either a wood platform covered with plywood or a wood frame filled with pea gravel. In the shed assembly directions that come with the shed, Lifetime does a great job of providing step-by-step directions of how to build the wood platform or frame to make sure it's the right size for the shed your purchased. (I actually just built one last weekend and the directions made it super easy. We placed our wood platform on cinder blocks to ensure it was level on our sloped yard and so the wood wouldn't be sitting directly on the ground.) However, if you want to get a jump on things and build the foundation before you purchase the shed, you can actually find all of the assembly directions on Lifetime's website under the Customer Care option in top right corner at www.lifetime.com. More specifically, here's the link to the assembly directions for the 8'x10' shed
http://www.lifetime.com/CustomerCare/instructions/sheds/6419.pdf


----------



## Kaminari

*Did you paint or seal the base?*

I used pressure treated 2 x 4 studs for my frame according to Lifetime's design and used 3/4" compressed exterior sheathing plywood. 

Do you recommend painting the platform? Or at least with primer to seal it?
I di have a 5 gallon bucket of exterior primer I could use.

I also have two kinds of concrete piers. One type you just set the frame in grooves directly on the piers and the other type that I would attach a pressure treated 4 x 4 post to as stated by another user. I assume either would work fine?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Duane


----------



## ront02769

I wouldn't even consider doing a concrete slab for this te of shed. Two bye four or two bye six PT frame, 12" on center covered by a sheet of marinelywood and you're done....and easily movable. and you don't even have to aint or prime any of it. Ron


----------



## Davejss

I would dig out about four inches of top soil and add graded base or stone dust. Water it down, run a compactor over it, and you're done.


----------



## Msradell

Davejss said:


> I would dig out about four inches of top soil and add graded base or stone dust. Water it down, run a compactor over it, and you're done.


I certainly agree, this is the best and easiest solution if the place where the shed is going is level. If it's not level, the wood platform is probably the easiest and best solution.


----------



## md2lgyk

How do you intend to anchor this shed? They are much lighter than one made from wood, and more susceptible to being blown away. That's one reason a permit and inspection are required for such items here. Have you checked for such requirements in your area? I guarantee the shed installer won't tell you and risk losing a sale.


----------



## stadry

its made out of tupperware :laughing: same stuff as 1 of our canoes :yes: have a shed under the deck,,, floor's also flexible as the shed's just supported by the mfg's design'd skids,,, i don't worry about it being blown away as there's 750# of mtls/tools inside it :whistling2:

ps - there's no such thing as 'leveling sand' altho 1 could use sand to level something :thumbsup:


----------



## Freedomsand

I have the Lifetime model 60056, had it for 6 years. I did have a concrete pad put down first. LOVE this shed. Never did 'attach' it to the concrete. These shed s are pretty sturdy. Depending on where you live, they also offer as an accessory the extreme weather kit. There is also a snow load kit. I do not have either one.

So now, I am moving and I already lined up a contractor to put in the concrete slab. I'll get the same model, as it works for me. Different state and city, now I have to get a permit to set it up (not for the concrete) and I have to watch set backs. So the contractor put the orange paint outline for where the pad will go and I've had the Building Insp out to approve the location. Once that slab is down, it is not going to move a foot this way or that! So we had to be sure it was fine from the start.

The manual will advise you re wood platforms and, as already stated by others, follow the manual so you don't void the warranty.

Where are you buying yours? My first one came from Lowe's, but I see Costco has some on their site at good pricing.


----------



## wfg97079

*Slab Cost?*

Freedomsand, 
I am going to shoot you a PM. We live in the same neck of the woods so I am curious to see what your slab cost you.
Thanks


Freedomsand said:


> I have the Lifetime model 60056, had it for 6 years. I did have a concrete pad put down first. LOVE this shed. Never did 'attach' it to the concrete. These shed s are pretty sturdy. Depending on where you live, they also offer as an accessory the extreme weather kit. There is also a snow load kit. I do not have either one.
> 
> So now, I am moving and I already lined up a contractor to put in the concrete slab. I'll get the same model, as it works for me. Different state and city, now I have to get a permit to set it up (not for the concrete) and I have to watch set backs. So the contractor put the orange paint outline for where the pad will go and I've had the Building Insp out to approve the location. Once that slab is down, it is not going to move a foot this way or that! So we had to be sure it was fine from the start.
> 
> The manual will advise you re wood platforms and, as already stated by others, follow the manual so you don't void the warranty.
> 
> Where are you buying yours? My first one came from Lowe's, but I see Costco has some on their site at good pricing.


----------



## Freedomsand

The concrete company FINALLY got to my job! I have attached pics of the pad, and the assembled shed. WFG97079 do you still want my assemblers to contact you?


----------

